# US Armed Forces Pankration Tournament



## socalpankration (Apr 12, 2008)

2008 U.S. Armed Forces Pankration Invitational
May 17, 2008
52 area Gymnasium 
Marine Corps Base Camp Pendleton, California
2008 US Armed Forces Pankration:
- This Tournament is open to all Active duty members of the U.S. Armed Forces. 
- Reservists who are assigned to a drilling unit may also participate. 
- Professional Mixed Martial Arts Fighters are prohibited from entering this competition.  
- This tournament is being hosted and promoted by Marine Corps Community Services, Camp Pendleton and sponsored by The CompoundMMA. 
- Tournament is double elimination with a consulation bracket to determine 3rd place.
Divisions:
- Two Skill Levels - Beginner (one year or less Martial Arts training) and Open (Over one year Martial Arts training)
- Weight Classes - 130 lbs; -140 lbs; -150 lbs; -160 lbs; - 175 lbs; - 190 lbs; - 205 lbs; - 230 lbs & over 230 lbs. 
- There are no Womens divisions as of now. Please contact us if you are a Female and wish to compete.
Mandatory Equipment: 
-All Athletes must compete with MMA Style Gloves, a mouthpiece and Cup. 
MMA Style gloves will be provided to athletes without their own. 
-Other protective gear is optional: Elbow pads, Knee pads, Shin/ Shin & Instep guards, Wrestling Head Gear, Wrestling/ Martial Arts Shoes. 
-MMA Fight Shorts with Rash guard is the recommended uniform. 
-Athletes may also compete in Traditional Martial Arts attire, shorts or sweats without open pockets or metal, tight fitting T-Shirt or Wrestling singlet. 
Important Tournament Information: 
-All Athletes and Coaches must know and understand the rules of the tournament. A rules demo will be conducted the morning of the Tournament. 
-Competitors may have a maximum of two coaches mat side. Coaches must stay in the designated area on the mat. No cameras are allowed in the coaching area. Any violations may result in penalties against their fighter or removal from the tournament. 
-All disrespectful conduct to include that of coaches will result in immediate disqualification from the tournament. Disrespectful conduct includes arguing with referees and officials and intentionally trying to injure your opponent. 
-All victorious competitors are required to sign their bout sheet after each match acknowledging the results are correct. 
Rules: See rules and regulations at www.fightleague.org/Rules.html 

Registration:
- Registrations will be open around April 18th. 
- Each Division is limited to 8 competitors.
- Competitors must make weight or be removed from the bracket. 
- All Competitors must pre-register. 
- A lottery for open spots will be conducted the day of the tournament for those who did not pre-register or spots were full when pre-registration was attempted.
- There is no participation fee for this tournament. 
www.fightleague.org


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh wow! :boing1:

OH I wish they'd let some British service people come over! Perhaps if we ask nicely for next year?
That sounds as if it's going to be brilliant!


----------



## socalpankration (Apr 16, 2008)

Registration forms are now available on www.fightleague.org


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## socalpankration (May 26, 2008)

Highlights of the May 17th United States Armed Forces Pankration Championships, from Marine Corps Base, Camp Pendleton.


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

